# Dog poncho that I make



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I can make these any color or size

XS-$10
Small-$15


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

THat is very creative & totally adorable. I want to see pics of it on your chi!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Same!! I would love to see them being modeled


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is cute! Yes! Model! Model! Model! lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love this x


----------

